# Hello from North Carolina



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi! welcome to the forum  

Your horses are very pretty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Such cute horses!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome! You have very pretty Paint horses


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome. We have met (at least virtually) many very fine people since we bought our first mare.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

